# New Legend of Zelda, Yoshi's Island, Mario Party, Western Localization of Bravely Default and more.



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

Nintendo just dropped a Megaton in this Direct.

Mario & Luigi: Dream Team Bros: Princess Peach gets kidnapped . Mario must alternate between the real world and Luigi's dream world to rescue her. Also, KataMario Damacy:

*www.gameinformer.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer-Components-SiteFiles/imagefeed-featured-nintendo2013-direct-April17/LuigiBall.JPG

New Mario Party confirmed.

The New Legend of Zelda will be based in the same world as a Link to the Past and returns to the overhead view.  It looks like it may return to the action oriented Zelda of the past. 



Bravely Default: Flying Fairy(Originally Final Fantasy: Four Heroes of the Light) being localized to the West. Being published by Nintendo. 2013 Europe/ 2014 NA.

New Yoshi's Island. Looks like it will be pretty cool. Not too pleased with the art direction though.

Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D will have more levels and features. The difficulty will be toned down due to portability and criticism of the original as too hard.

Shin Megami Tensei 4 confirmed for Europe.

Earthbound/Mother 2 confirmed for Wii U VC. GBA titles confirmed for Wii U VC.

Keiji Inafune(of Mega Man fame) is on board the 3Ds with a new title coming out soon. 

Oracle of Ages/Seasons confirmed for 3DS VC. 

There was something about Mario Golf, but nobody cares about that. 

Pikmin 3 gets a confirmed release date(Aug 4 NA). Pink Flying Pikmin confirmed.

I'm typing this from memory so i may have missed things i don't consider significant.

My reaction to the Direct:

*i.imgur.com/tauiEG4.gif*i.minus.com/in4JS89PM6vEY.gif*i.imgur.com/8VI4riF.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: New Legend of Zelda, Yoshi's Island, Mario Party, Western Localization of Bravely Default and mo*

Go to IVG.
Nobody likes Nintendo here apart from you and ico.
Its the sad truth.
atleast there you will find more nintendo gamers like you.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: New Legend of Zelda, Yoshi's Island, Mario Party, Western Localization of Bravely Default and mo*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Go to IVG.
> Nobody likes Nintendo here apart from you and ico.
> Its the sad truth.
> atleast there you will find more nintendo gamers like you.



Do you have any idea of how terrible the community for IVG is? 

You don't need to like a company to be excited for their games.

Source: I don't like Ubisoft yet I'm excited for Watch_Dogs.

If you have a problem with these threads just ignore them. It will sink like a stone. But you keep bumping them.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: New Legend of Zelda, Yoshi's Island, Mario Party, Western Localization of Bravely Default and mo*

Most of the IVgian are trollers .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: New Legend of Zelda, Yoshi's Island, Mario Party, Western Localization of Bravely Default and mo*



dead5 said:


> Do you have any idea of how terrible the community for IVG is?
> 
> You don't need to like a company to be excited for their games.
> 
> ...



ok......


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: New Legend of Zelda, Yoshi's Island, Mario Party, Western Localization of Bravely Default and mo*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Go to IVG.
> Nobody likes Nintendo here apart from you and ico.
> Its the sad truth.
> atleast there you will find more nintendo gamers like you.



I like nintendo! I just don't like their latest consoles. My favourite handheld is the DS Lite and my favourite home console is the SNES


----------

